# Saddle back yellow fantail cock with tail mark yellow fantail hen



## Cantor white (Feb 10, 2018)

Your advice or suggestions will be much appreciated and welcomed,what kind of chicks I can expect if I breed saddle back yellow fantail cock with tail mark yellow fantail hen?picture attached.


----------

